# Mascots



## {51248} (3 August 2012)

I've not seen Mandeville and Wenlock around anywhere... and behind Clare Balding there's a lion....


----------



## teapot (3 August 2012)

They're everywhere statue wise - the one at Greenwich has one of them in a top hat and tails!


----------



## {51248} (3 August 2012)

Really ?   Pity.....

happy to say I've not seen them on the TV at all.


----------



## Jo_x (3 August 2012)

Wenlock was at the eventing sj, thankfully not for long.

Mandeville probably wont pop up until the paralympics


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Jo_x said:



			Wenlock was at the eventing sj, thankfully not for long
		
Click to expand...

 That made me laugh, even though I don't mind Wenlock myself. 

Found a picture of Wenlock and our wonderful Eventing Silver Team:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...971314081.8724.118209378219807&type=1&theater


----------



## Jo_x (3 August 2012)

I dont mind Wenlock as a character, I just dont like the suits with people inside them much!


----------

